# Desert Themed Solomon Wide Bar Rifle Sling



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

I hail from El Paso and still have family there. I designed this color combo for my mother's second husband. He's an artist that semi-retired. I made him a few tri-color shark jawbone bracelets. He liked it so much he gave one to a buddy that is a gun collector. He also saw my slings and asked if I could make one for his buddy in the same colors. I hadn't done a tri-colored sling so this is my first stab at it. I really like it! First the bracelet (the one on the right) and then the sling.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

looking good!


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

You do good work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2014)

Better than anything I could do...great job


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## paracordgirl16 (Jan 25, 2014)

How do you make it? My grandpa wants me to make a single colored 12in gun sling for his semi. 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbXAh3OPHsw#t=33


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

That is really good looking! What were the colors you used on the rifle sling, and approx footage needed of each color?


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Colors are desert camo, tan, and teal. Length of cord depends on length of sling that you are aiming for. For a 36 inch sling I use two 24 foot strands for the two outside colors and 36 feet for the one strand on the inside.


----------



## CrazedIrish (Jan 27, 2014)

That is quite a project you have there, nice job btw. The colors, though singly don't really seem to match, you blended them well.


Crazed


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> I hail from El Paso and still have family there. I designed this color combo for my mother's second husband. He's an artist that semi-retired. I made him a few tri-color shark jawbone bracelets. He liked it so much he gave one to a buddy that is a gun collector. He also saw my slings and asked if I could make one for his buddy in the same colors. I hadn't done a tri-colored sling so this is my first stab at it. I really like it! First the bracelet (the one on the right) and then the sling.


Pretty sweet!

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> I hail from El Paso and still have family there. I designed this color combo for my mother's second husband. He's an artist that semi-retired. I made him a few tri-color shark jawbone bracelets. He liked it so much he gave one to a buddy that is a gun collector. He also saw my slings and asked if I could make one for his buddy in the same colors. I hadn't done a tri-colored sling so this is my first stab at it. I really like it! First the bracelet (the one on the right) and then the sling.


Pretty sweet!

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## trident62 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bamaboy, I really like the color combinations, does give them that southwest look.


Trident62

Weave me a rope that will pull me through these impossible times. (Tim Finn)


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbXAh3OPHsw#t=33


Nicely done!......where did you get that lighter?

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Another version of the same type of sling. This one for a lever action 30-30. Colors are OD, M Camo, and Copper for the center stripe. I wish I had a better camera!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> Another version of the same type of sling. This one for a lever action 30-30. Colors are OD, M Camo, and Copper for the center stripe. I wish I had a better camera!


That's pretty awesome!........nice job!

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## flareside_ford94 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice and on a Marlin to boot.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

flareside_ford94 said:


> Nice and on a Marlin to boot.


Good eye on the rifle.


----------



## flareside_ford94 (Sep 5, 2013)

i caught the forearm right away but there is enough of the lever showing to go by as well


----------

